# "My husband is so SEXY" Moments?



## FirstYearDown

I am sitting on the loveseat in our apartment. My husband is sanding and staining a piece of furniture for me. He's not wearing a shirt and he is sweating. :yay::yay: Be still, my little heart! My husband looks so sexy and alpha. Too bad I can't jump him right now. I'll just enjoy the view. *sigh*

I have these kinds of moments at least four times a week, where I look at my husband and I immediately want to take him to bed. Do you often have moments like these? How do you keep the attraction if you've been married for a long time?


----------



## tacoma

FirstYearDown said:


> I am sitting on the loveseat in our apartment. My husband is sanding and staining a piece of furniture for me. He's not wearing a shirt and he is sweating. :yay::yay: Be still, my little heart! My husband looks so sexy and alpha. Too bad I can't jump him right now. I'll just enjoy the view. *sigh*
> 
> I have these kinds of moments at least four times a week, where I look at my husband and I immediately want to take him to bed. Do you often have moments like these? How do you keep the attraction if you've been married for a long time?


My wife does this stuff.

She hates to sweat but I swear every time I walk into the house after working outside sweating bullets, covered in dirt, mud, grass clippings, drywall ..whatever she throws her self at me with a "I`ve been watching you" with that look in her eyes.
Granted I`m usually half naked at the time but I look like the swamp thing in my mind when she does this stuff.

Weird.


----------



## FirstYearDown

It must be the pheromones.


----------



## SunnyT

When he is all biker looking.... 

When he is working in the garden...

When he wears his Superman cape... (Yes, he has one... I made him one for xmas last year.)


----------



## heartsbeating

He was tearing out cupboards from the kitchen yesterday. I was unwell in bed, he popped his head into the room to see how I was. He was wearing a skullcap, jeans, tshirt, protective eyeglasses and carrying a hammer. haha that sounds like it could be the start of a horror movie... but no. I managed to squeek out "You look so hot." Then he got even hotter with this cheeky grin he flashed me. Hot damn.

Every morning when I see him getting ready I think how sexy he is. When we're traveling together on the train and he offers up his seat to another. 

Been together 17 years. While I view him as an attractive man, it's his persona I'm attracted to most of all. I guess he remains attractive to me through his behavior, his humor, his growth, his taking care of responsibilities, his care and consideration of me. I don't think these things in that moment when I find him attractive - but if I were to consider what it is - I guess it's a sum of these things.


----------



## pidge70

Honestly, I find him sexy all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

SunnyT said:


> When he wears his Superman cape... (Yes, he has one... I made him one for xmas last year.)


Approved!

:smthumbup:


----------



## River1977

When he makes his children (from his first marriage) respect me.


----------



## that_girl

When he works on the cars.

When he dances with our daughter.

When he comes home in a suit and tie...all askewed.

When he gets out of the shower and puts on his boxers.

When he walks by. lol.

I thought he was the sexiest creature I'd ever seen before I even knew his name. Everything about him screams SEX to me.


----------



## bubbly girl

I'm another wife that gets so turned on when I see my husband building or fixing something around the house. No shirt, and all sweaty...SEXY.

Also, when he smiles and his dimples show.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

FirstYearDown said:


> I have these kinds of moments at least four times a week, where I look at my husband and I immediately want to take him to bed. Do you often have moments like these? How do you keep the attraction if you've been married for a long time?


I must say I DO think like this ...and in the last 3 yrs, probably too much......in that 1st 8 months, I wanted to tear his clothes off 3 times a day.... I've calmed down considerably, the cougar wanted to devour. 

But this still happens... and I love telling him I feel this way....and seductively showing him .....I know he eats that up, never tires of it .... but he is so humble, many times he will say ...."love is blind"... 

It happens often when we are out & about, when I see him engaging with others....especialy women for some reason.... laughing, or I am somewhere off in the distance noticing him...I often think to myself.... if he was not mine, I'd be seriously checking him out. And that is kinda exciting- to know you are still married to a man you love checking out -that is HOT! 



> *that_girl said*: When he works on the cars.
> 
> When he dances with our daughter.
> 
> When he comes home in a suit and tie...all askewed.
> 
> When he gets out of the shower and puts on his boxers.
> 
> When he walks by. lol.
> 
> I thought he was the sexiest creature I'd ever seen before I even knew his name. Everything about him screams SEX to me.


 I love this, yes....all of this. How do you not adore & cherish a true Handyman, he has such power & abilities... and a doting loving father who laughs with his children, watches movies with them in his arms ...he likes to take our daughter and "sweep the floor" with her hair. 

He near never puts on a suit & tie but I know I would be swooning...and when we get home..alone... I'd take that tie off and put it around his neck & pull him into me.


----------



## Gaia

When he's reading a story to the kids and tucking them in.
When he wears his baseball cap (yeah i know some of ya don't like that type of hat but he makes it look good!)
When he gets home from work in his security uniform... 
Whenever he's able to fix any electronic appliance that I couldn't.. then turns and gives me that ****y grin of his.


----------



## canttrustu

Straight out of the shower with his hair sticking up from towel drying and water still on his chest with a big ole' crooked smile....


----------



## LovesHerMan

When he wears his pilot uniform or his volunteer firefighter gear. I have been known to request the shirt and nothing else on!


----------



## FirstYearDown

bubbly girl said:


> I'm another wife that gets so turned on when I see my husband building or fixing something around the house. No shirt, and all sweaty...SEXY.
> 
> Also, when he smiles and his dimples show.


:iagree: My husband has the dimples too. So hot.

Pidge, I was asking about specific breathtaking moments, not the everyday attraction we have for our hubbies.


----------



## Coffee Amore

When he wears this particular t-shirt and jeans combo that I like. He looks so good that I took a photo of him and made it the background on my mobile phone. 

When he wears his work clothes and the watch I got him...

When he assembles furniture or something with confusing visual spatial instructions I get all tingly in my lady parts. 

My husband has dimples too.


----------



## heartsbeating

Coffee Amore said:


> When he assembles furniture or something with confusing visual spatial instructions I get all tingly in my lady parts.


:rofl:

Love it.

And I totally understand.


----------



## Stonewall

lovesherman said:


> When he wears his pilot uniform or his volunteer firefighter gear. I have been known to request the shirt and nothing else on!


I came home in bunker pants and suspenders without the bunker coat one day all sweaty from training and my wife's eyes just lit up.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Wnen he's eating a banana....


Oh but this is the other way around, better to grab it off of him and tease a little, play it up!


----------



## bubbly girl

Gaia said:


> When he's reading a story to the kids and tucking them in.
> When he wears his baseball cap (yeah i know some of ya don't like that type of hat but he makes it look good!)
> When he gets home from work in his security uniform...
> Whenever he's able to fix any electronic appliance that I couldn't.. then turns and gives me that ****y grin of his.


My husband can rock a baseball cap too. He rarely wears them anymore, but it used to be an everyday part of his wardrobe. lol


----------



## Marvel212

I had a hard time thinking about this because we had not been together for almost 4 months and a lot has changed. (in a god way though) this past weekend he reminded me why I married him! 

Dimples are so sexy! He mostly gets them when he is lying... he only lies when he knows I know better 9 times outta 10 it is petty stuff like he is suprising me and I guess what it is. He trys to lie and tells me no! and looks away with those dimples. I just fall in love all over again. 

When he dances/checks himself out in the mirror. When he thinks no one is looking. Nothing is more sex than confidence. 

When my son from my first marriage first called him daddy. His face lite up and now no one could come between them. 

When he is cuddling on the couch watching cartoons with the little ones acting like he is only watching the tv for them. When really he wants to keep watching. 

When we have to unload the car at a hotel or back from the grocery store. He refuses to let me do any of it. Especially in extreme weather. 

The so sexy i want to jump him...

When he comes home from work and takes off his ABU jacket and shirt. Wearing his dog tags and work pants and boots. hmmm  Puts a smile to my face just thinking about it. 

Just to think that he is all mine and I'm lucky enough to have him for the rest of my life. Us women are so lucky!


----------



## AMM

When its cold and he decides he needs a bike ride and he gets ALL the gear on including the CHAPS! OHHHH the chaps!!!


----------



## SadSamIAm

My wife gets turned on when she sees me licking my eyebrows


----------



## Bottled Up

This thread makes me jealous of all you ladies' men... Lucky dudes to have their wives so vocally express their attraction for their men!


----------



## 7737

Are there really so many wives/gf's out there who really do look at their husbands/bf's like this?

I'm going down the garden to eat worms....


----------



## canttrustu

7737 said:


> Are there really so many wives/gf's out there who really do look at their husbands/bf's like this?
> 
> I'm going down the garden to eat worms....


OH YEAH! H is so hot. Love when he winks at me....especially if he's straight out of the shower. Also, when he stands next to me and does Yoga. MMMPHHH!!


----------



## Coffee Amore

7737 said:


> Are there really so many wives/gf's out there who really do look at their husbands/bf's like this?
> 
> I'm going down the garden to eat worms....


Yes, there are some of us out there who still look at our husbands (boyfriends if that's the case) that way. I think most guys my hubby's age don't look half as good and don't treat their women as well as he treats me.



daffodilly said:


> We got into the TV series "Spartacus" and since then he parades around the bedroom all the time in his glory with a sly grin my way....:rofl:


That's a good series. So sad that the lead actor passed away. 
The guy who played Crixus.....wow! He's smokin' hot. 

When exercise infomercials come on TV, he flexes his upper body to show me how much he looks like the "after" picture.
:rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating

Coffee Amore said:


> When exercise infomercials come on TV, he flexes his upper body to show me how much he looks like the "after" picture.
> :rofl:


:rofl: :smthumbup: Love it!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

7737 said:


> Are there really so many wives/gf's out there who really do look at their husbands/bf's like this?
> 
> I'm going down the garden to eat worms....


I didn't always feel this way.. not as strongly as I expressed here.... When we 1st got together, me & mine quickly became inseparable best friends....this can lower the passion a bit... he wore these geeky glasses that concealed his good looks... I really feel... looking back.... I would have been more Swooning of him had he had contacts.... God I know this sounds so shallow !! But then again, maybe he would have been snatched up before we met.... so maybe a blessing in hindsight. 

But the truth is, I was kinda oblivious to feeling like THIS (my last post anyway) for too many years. 

I spent much of our marrage trapped in a "Little House on the Prairie" mindset it seems, so much was about the family, the kids..... Then I hit Mid life & realized (hormones rising helped)...... OH MY GOD... where did the time go, It suddenly hit me like a BRICK ...how much we have been missing... the sexy, the erotic, the FUN, the passion ..... I wanted...NEEDED.. to start an AFFAIR with my husband.... All of these things I took for granted....how HOT my husband always was...if I would have been paying attention ....all of those very very sexual feelings came rushing in like a FLOOD.... 

-I ordered him some contacts too... Though I would give anything to go back in time, so I could have a taste of THIS ...back then... But we have the here & now, and I am so thankful for that ! Makes us feel young again too.


----------



## bubbly girl

Coffee Amore said:


> When exercise infomercials come on TV, he flexes his upper body to show me how much he looks like the "after" picture.
> :rofl:


At least once a week my hubby will flex his upper body. It's funny if he starts to pack on a few lbs. and there's no sign of his six pack when he flexes. Then he jokes around like he hurt himself trying. :rofl:


----------



## Gaia

Lol my hubby likes to flex his arm muscles ... (Almost on a daily basis...) Although I laugh.. I do find it extremely hot...


----------



## heartsbeating

I'll squeeze his biceps and "ooh" and "ahh" and he'll look at me confused, and say "That's nothing, wait until I FLEX!" (but he's already flexing). I don't know why, but this never gets old with me lol.

And while I think he's a sexy beast, big muscles he does not have.


----------



## that_girl

There is a moment, while we're in the bed, and he's on top, and he's looking down at me with this look of passion/fire/aggression and his abs are tight...and little beads of sweat are on his forehead...

omg. yes.


----------



## Gaia

that_girl said:


> There is a moment, while we're in the bed, and he's on top, and he's looking down at me with this look of passion/fire/aggression and his abs are tight...and little beads of sweat are on his forehead...
> 
> omg. yes.


Ok what woman DOESN'T think her husband is hot as hell during sex?


----------



## Gaia

Oh excuse me.. i mean.. when in bed together......


----------



## Pandakiss

I love watching him walk. He owns all this that he sees..

It's a very powerful walk. Very sure, very in control. 

I hope he dosent see this....his head is inflated enough...LOL


----------



## Halien

My wife is pretty practical in the way she talks, and compliments are still something that she is working on, but she is very expressive in body language when we're together. I love it. And, when she says something, it is really special. She says that the "sexy" moments were always strongest when I was working late hours on some "project" for the kids, like the miniature labyrinth I built in our back yard once, or assembling bicycles on Christmas. Some of us with muscogee indian heritage have strong cheeks and jaws. Apparently, when I concentrate, I clench my jaws, and she'll swoop in for a kiss, surprisng me. But we have an annual tradition. Even though the children are college aged, we'll spend a few hours assembling and wrapping everything under the tree, then she'll turn the lights off, leaving the Christmas lights on, and ... you get the idea.


----------



## that_girl

Gaia said:


> Ok what woman DOESN'T think her husband is hot as hell during sex?


I duno. Maybe some men aren't as aggressive as I've liked because I've been turned off in bed by men.


----------



## Eagle441977

daffodilly said:


> He's definitely yummy...the running joke at our house is watching an episode of Spartacus counts as foreplay! :rofl: Since there's great eye candy for both of us...and we're usually pretty randy after watching!


It has the same effect in our house. It's the only reason I watch it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phenix70

My husband is an officer in the Army, he has this very Alpha persona, which of itself is hot as hell to me.
But what really gets me is when he calls me during the day to chat, it's a nice break in our work-days & it's all about us connecting. 
This from a man who hates phone calls, yet he makes the time to call because it makes us feel close. 
He's now deployed, so no lunch time chats & it only makes me miss him more.


----------



## heartsbeating

When I'm watching him come out of work to meet me, that moment just as he spots me in the crowd and breaks into a smile.


----------



## karma*girl

Sooo hot when he's playing baseball- Good God, just watching his athletic prowess..so sexy, lol!
His facial hair when it's all scruffy & that big gorgeous, authentic grin, along with his laugh- especially if it's because of me

Oh & yes- that face of lust while we're going to town- its tooooo good, mmmmm!

....ahhh, Now I can't WAIT till he gets home!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

7737 said:


> Are there really so many wives/gf's out there who really do look at their husbands/bf's like this?
> 
> I'm going down the garden to eat worms....



Hells yea. 

I watch my husband all the time. He has a big presence that and broad shoulders. 

I'm always trying to catch him changing his clothes. He walks a lot so his legs look better than mine!!! So I'm always touching on him. 

And his arms...I like his arms.


----------



## cory275

it took me a really long time to think of this... my hubs isnt very manly... 

but the other day he was shirtless and shaving his face... and i got a little tingle downstairs. does that count??


----------



## Pandakiss

heartsbeating said:


> When I'm watching him come out of work to meet me, that moment just as he spots me in the crowd and breaks into a smile.


Oh that smile when he sees you. Mine won't fully smile he fights it, but it's this half smile and he will look away--esp when he's at work. 

He's tough guy at work. Can't let the guys see the "I love my wife and I'm happy to see her".


----------



## Pandakiss

cory275 said:


> it took me a really long time to think of this... my hubs isnt very manly...
> 
> but the other day he was shirtless and shaving his face... and i got a little tingle downstairs. does that count??



Yes...totally...


----------



## Thewife

Hmmm....nice thread!
I find him sexy when....
He walks around the house fixing things in his jeans topless (seems like many women find their men sexy when they are engaged in tuff jobs?)
When other women look at him (seriously I don't know why may be it reminds me that my husband is sexy and attractive)
When he tucks me in bed at times.


----------



## Thewife

That's all they're allowed to do though. Anything more and the gloves come off. :rofl:[/QUOTE] :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Thewife

Oops why is my quote like that???


----------



## FirstYearDown

Coffee Amore said:


> I like to see my husband with just his jeans on too. It's a good visual.
> 
> When other women check him out or compliment him for something, it's a turn-on. That's all they're allowed to do though. Anything more and the gloves come off. :rofl:


Glad you like it! TAM needs more happy threads.


----------



## BlindSide

My husband has a chin up bar in the doorway from our bedroom to our bathroom and he looks SO GOOD using it. 

Now I can't wait til I get back from my friend's graduation ceremony tonight to try the new type of condoms we bought yesterday. :smthumbup:


----------



## seesah

Reading all of these replies made me smile. It's so easy to lose track of why we're attracted to our spouses.

The other day I visited H while he was at work and he was under a sink being all manly...mmmm. It's too bad we were at someone else's house...

I love it when he's fishing without his shirt on.
When he wears his beanie in the winter.
After he gets out of the shower and he's drying off.
If he's doing anything that requires strength.
When he's playing with his daughter.
When he's cooking.

Ah...I could go on. This was a nice exercise...:smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm reviving this thread because it was a nice/positive one. 

Last Friday night, I was getting home late. We'd arranged to meet at an eatery to grab dinner. From my stop, I'd need to walk all of a block to meet him there. Around 9.30pm I reached my stop and was aware of two guys hanging nearby, just having my wits about me, and as I was doing this I looked forward to see him walking across the road with our dogs. I'd expected to walk up to meet him; but he was there as soon as I was. In that moment - he was sexy, protective, reliable. I felt my heart skip.


----------



## FalconKing

......I need to learn how to fix sh!t:slap:


----------



## lovingsummer

My H is so sexy when he's fishing... I love to watch him, he looks so happy, content and relaxed, when he changes my bait for me and takes off my fish for me (knight in shining armor)... Any time he is shirtless is a double bonus for me


----------



## credamdóchasgra

Last night I had a girls' night out on the town. He made me a BLT and I ate it while I was putting on my makeup and fixing my hair...then he took pics of me and my friend all glammed up 

all i have to do is say "i'm hungry" or thirsty or have a headache, and he hops up and gets me whatever i need.

he did all the dishes tonight.

oh, and then there was the impromptu 2:30 pm romp today.


----------



## Bafuna

Oh...mu man in uniform, so sexy!


----------



## 40isthenew20

I'm reading through these posts and maybe I would be better off holding a screwdriver or hedge clippers than busting my butt in the gym for 3 hours a day. 

My wife tells me that she doesn't find big muscles and vascularity sexy, but I've been training and especially dieting strictly so I can get a six-pack, definition and veins. She says she likes the abs, but the other stuff is too much. 

To me, that would be like telling a woman that she has that hourglass shape but should let it sag into a Liberty Bell. 

I'm not saying that I'm doing it all for her. Of course I am also doing it for myself because this is what I have been into for over 30 years, love the look and lifestyle and feel that it will keep me healthy as I age. But I was kind of hoping for a better reaction from the misses.


----------



## FalconKing

^Reading some of post I get the feeling your wife purposefully tries not to give you compliments as a way deflect opportunities of intimacy. She could at least appreciate the hard work.


----------



## Coffee Amore

40isthenew20 said:


> I'm reading through these posts and maybe I would be better off holding a screwdriver or hedge clippers than busting my butt in the gym for 3 hours a day.
> 
> My wife tells me that she doesn't find big muscles and vascularity sexy, but I've been training and especially dieting strictly so I can get a six-pack, definition and veins. She says she likes the abs, but the other stuff is too much.
> 
> To me, that would be like telling a woman that she has that hourglass shape but should let it sag into a Liberty Bell.
> 
> I'm not saying that I'm doing it all for her. Of course I am also doing it for myself because this is what I have been into for over 30 years, love the look and lifestyle and feel that it will keep me healthy as I age. But I was kind of hoping for a better reaction from the misses.


I think I mentioned I find my husband's body sexy. He looks great in clothes. He works out about four days a week at the gym. He's got definition in his muscles, but I wouldn't find big veins or a really defined six-pack that sexy. I'm not into the beefy body builder look. But that's just me. On the fitness site I belong to, there are many women and men who appreciate that look. Different strokes for different folks.

If you like working out, do it for yourself. If that's you in the picture, you're clearly doing the right things.


----------



## Frostrose

I find my hubby very sexy everyday.When he gets out the shower and he's all wet. MEOW!!!!.When he gets home from work and he changes his clothes and I catch a glimpse of his butt.When he says something to me in French.When he gets really serious.The list goes on and on.


----------



## karma*girl

When he looks at me & into me. That's so sexy!
Like REALLY recognizing me there in that moment & being present..when I am his total focus.
I feel so alive & invigorated in his acknowledgement...& that translates to me seeing him as one sexy man
This is something that we, as adults, rush past & forget to do.. consciously make that effort to acknowledge eachother & make sure the other KNOWS we hear them, see them & UNDERSTAND THEM.
So important & when put into practice, very bonding. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Writer

We went to Walmart at 2 am last night. My daughter was spending the night with her MIL.

In the dim glow of the dome light, he gave me this look. He has very grey eyes that change with his different moods. He lifted one of his eyebrows at something I said. I forget what exactly I said. The look smoldered.

I love the intensity in his gaze when he desires me.


----------



## YinPrincess

Hmm... When he's exercising, I think he looks really sexy... Push-ups, pull-ups, running... He doesn't do home repairs, so yeah... LoL!!  I find his body quite attractive - he's slim, cut and athletic. He also has beautiful eyes... They are even sexier when he's showing me his true self through them - not a facade or vacant stare.

How could I forget??? His sexy, curly hair!!! Love it!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20

FalconKing said:


> ^Reading some of post I get the feeling your wife purposefully tries not to give you compliments as a way deflect opportunities of intimacy. She could at least appreciate the hard work.


You may be on to something. She is LD to my HD but we have found a very recent spark that I am thoroughly enjoying. And just today she did say that my physical appearance is one of the reasons. So I am hoping that we have turned a corner. 

Just for the hell of it, though, I should fix something getting loose around the house. Perhaps she may even initiate for once, then. (But I'm not complaining!)


----------



## heartsbeating

40isthenew20 said:


> You may be on to something. She is LD to my HD but we have found a very recent spark that I am thoroughly enjoying. And just today she did say that my physical appearance is one of the reasons. So I am hoping that we have turned a corner.
> 
> Just for the hell of it, though, I should fix something getting loose around the house. Perhaps she may even initiate for once, then. (But I'm not complaining!)


There are plenty of women on this board who fix things themselves and know the names of tools and such. I'm not one of them. So that's part of the attraction for me...and then there's the sweaty/taking care of business appeal too.

My guy is lean. He's more of an athletic build with light tone. When he was surfing in the mornings over summer a few years back, his hamstrings, glutes and quads really bulked up. I loved it! That tone seems to have stayed. Generally I'm not into big muscles myself. I guess if hubs decided he wanted to sculpt his body that way, then I'd find it attractive because it's _him_ but otherwise I'm not the type to turn to putty over muscles. I do find it attractive that he takes care of himself though. 

You've been into this for 30 years, so in a way it's part of your identity and your priorities. While I think it's important to consider what our spouses find attractive, there's a balance to be had in what we want for ourselves too. Does your wife work out? Is fitness and sculpt just as important to her? Does she feel good about her own body?


----------



## 40isthenew20

heartsbeating said:


> You've been into this for 30 years, so in a way it's part of your identity and your priorities. While I think it's important to consider what our spouses find attractive, there's a balance to be had in what we want for ourselves too. Does your wife work out? Is fitness and sculpt just as important to her? Does she feel good about her own body?


She used to go to the gym and we actually used to work out together for a while. But she hasn't the past few years, even though I have asked her if she wants to join me or have me work with her at the home equipment we have. 

She is not in bad shape, but toning up is always a good thing for people in their 40s. I know that she is not happy about the way she looks; this is a woman that weighed under 100 pounds when we got married in the mid-1990s. 

My answer to her is that I hold this in high regard and will put off a lot of things to make sure that I get my workout and clean meals in. She is not thrilled with that, but knows how important it is to me (and how stubborn and committed I am).


----------



## heartsdelight

These posts make it clear to me that the "Porn for Women" people knew what they were doing.

Although this comment also rings true:
xkcd: Porn For Women

I like when my tough guy plays ball with the boys debates with the best of them laughs at my attempts to carry in groceries or lift heavy objects husband looks vulnerable. Curled up in my lap with our dogs piled on top, or the moment when he wakes up. I usually wake up second since I'm not a morning person but the times I catch him as he stretches and is just getting his bearings and then smiles at me so innocent...so adorable. I just swoon.

Of course then he usually tickles me or pushes me off the bed or puts the dog on my head so that I'll get moving and not be late for work lol. But the rest of it I love.


----------



## heartsbeating

40isthenew20 said:


> She used to go to the gym and we actually used to work out together for a while. But she hasn't the past few years, even though I have asked her if she wants to join me or have me work with her at the home equipment we have.
> 
> She is not in bad shape, but toning up is always a good thing for people in their 40s. I know that she is not happy about the way she looks; this is a woman that weighed under 100 pounds when we got married in the mid-1990s.
> 
> My answer to her is that I hold this in high regard and will put off a lot of things to make sure that I get my workout and clean meals in. She is not thrilled with that, but knows how important it is to me (and how stubborn and committed I am).


hmmm... any chance she's feeling resentment then?

She doesn't have the body she used to have and feels unhappy about the way she looks. Meanwhile, you're at the gym for 3 hours a day and toning up even more. I wonder if that plays a part in her lack of complimenting you on your physique? Does she feel you desire her body as she is?


----------



## FalconKing

heartsbeating said:


> hmmm... any chance she's feeling resentment then?
> 
> She doesn't have the body she used to have and feels unhappy about the way she looks. Meanwhile, you're at the gym for 3 hours a day and toning up even more. I wonder if that plays a part in her lack of complimenting you on your physique? Does she feel you desire her body as she is?


I read a few of 40isthenew20 posts. I feel like he has tried many things to get his wife to be more intimiate. If she doesnt feel you desire her i'm guessing it's her own insecurity that's stopping her from feeling sexy. Sorry for the thread highjack. 40 when you guys were dating was she like this then? When were you guys the most sexually active. You know sometimes people are slim and attractive but they don't actually work for it. Maybe they are always on the go and eat light or have active hobbies. When life slows down a lot of them don't really have to the will or focus to eat a certain way and put hours in the gym to get back where they were. They hate the pain of working out and not being able to eat what the want. Yet they still complain about their body issues. Unless somebody wants to do those things themselves they often resent people for helping them and it just feels likes criticism and reenforces insecurities. Not saying this is your wife, but I think this happens to a lot of people as they age and lose certain physical attributes. This can bleed over to trouble in the relationships.


----------



## 40isthenew20

FalconKing said:


> I read a few of 40isthenew20 posts. I feel like he has tried many things to get his wife to be more intimiate. If she doesnt feel you desire her i'm guessing it's her own insecurity that's stopping her from feeling sexy. Sorry for the thread highjack. 40 when you guys were dating was she like this then? When were you guys the most sexually active. You know sometimes people are slim and attractive but they don't actually work for it. Maybe they are always on the go and eat light or have active hobbies. When life slows down a lot of them don't really have to the will or focus to eat a certain way and put hours in the gym to get back where they were. They hate the pain of working out and not being able to eat what the want. Yet they still complain about their body issues. Unless somebody wants to do those things themselves they often resent people for helping them and it just feels likes criticism and reenforces insecurities. Not saying this is your wife, but I think this happens to a lot of people as they age and lose certain physical attributes. This can bleed over to trouble in the relationships.


Ditto on the thread hijack. 

My wife was always a petite person and still has many of those characteristics. A light eater then and now, skinny legs, thin face, etc. But child birth x 2 and some health issues have 'loosened' her skin, so to speak, in her mid section. She is very self conscious about it and I told her to go for a tummy tuck if that's what she wants to do. 

Our best time for sexual activity was when we were dating, but I'm sure that is common. It took a dip after my first child was born, but she was able to lose the weight and felt good about herself. Four years later, a c-section and a 10- pound baby took its toll on her and although she dropped most of that pregnancy weight, she was never able to get all the way back the way she was used to. 

I love her no matter what weight she is at. When she was a walking stick figure at the altar, through both pregnancies, when she was a little heavier and especially now- its all the same to me.


----------



## Anonymous07

heartsbeating said:


> I'll squeeze his biceps and "ooh" and "ahh" and he'll look at me confused, and say "That's nothing, wait until I FLEX!" (but he's already flexing). I don't know why, but this never gets old with me lol.
> 
> And while I think he's a sexy beast, big muscles he does not have.


:iagree:


Also, My husband is so sexy moments:

When walks in the door of our apartment and has this big smile on his face when he sees me.

When he is wearing his suit and tie(luckily that is all the time  ).

When he gets out of the shower and puts on his boxers.

When he comes up behind me when I am washing dishes(or doing some other chore) and wraps his arms around me.

When he is working with tools, usually shirtless.


----------



## Advocado

In our previous home we had a very tall wardrobe in the bedroom and I would melt every time my H, naked, would streatch up to get to an item at the very top. He back was to me and in reaching up it was just a melting moment for me. Not sure why but he just looked so alluring in that pose.

More recently, I have come to find his ears really cute - they are somewhat on the small size for a man, perfectly shaped and firm. I so hope they don't grow elongated and floppy as he get older. (I heard somewhere that the ears are the only part of a man that continues to grow throughout their lifetime! i.e. old men have disproportionally long ears/earlopes - not a good look!


----------



## 40isthenew20

Maybe this thread is rubbing off on me. I just finished fixing this table that has been an annoying thorn in te entire family's side on and off for years. Now its as sturdy as the day we bought it. 

When my wife lets herself enjoy some sex, it gives me incentive to do these things.


----------



## COguy

Wow, I read these responses and am totally jealous of all these lucky husbands.

I hope you ladies actually TELL your husband this stuff, and aren't bottling it up inside thinking he knows what's in your brain.


----------



## southern wife

SunnyT said:


> When he is all biker looking....
> 
> When he is working in the garden...
> 
> When he wears his Superman cape... (Yes, he has one... I made him one for xmas last year.)


:lol: But does he do all three at once? A biker dude working in the garden wearing a cape! :rofl:


Sorry.........had to! :rofl:


----------



## lovingsummer

COguy said:


> Wow, I read these responses and am totally jealous of all these lucky husbands.
> 
> I hope you ladies actually TELL your husband this stuff, and aren't bottling it up inside thinking he knows what's in your brain.


Yep, my H knows all his sexy moments and uses them to his FULL advantage...


----------



## Coffee Amore

COguy said:


> Wow, I read these responses and am totally jealous of all these lucky husbands.
> 
> I hope you ladies actually TELL your husband this stuff, and aren't bottling it up inside thinking he knows what's in your brain.


He knows. 
I tell him a few times a week how good he looks. Believe me he can't get enough of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FalconKing

Southern Wife.

That made me laugh so hard:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pandakiss

COguy said:


> Wow, I read these responses and am totally jealous of all these lucky husbands.
> 
> I hope you ladies actually TELL your husband this stuff, and aren't bottling it up inside thinking he knows what's in your brain.


some things, but not all. he is already an arrogant assho!e as it is. 

he knows i like it when he works out, and he knows i like his arms...and he knows i lie his penis, im always trying to touch it, and get a peek at it.


----------



## heartsbeating

COguy said:


> Wow, I read these responses and am totally jealous of all these lucky husbands.
> 
> I hope you ladies actually TELL your husband this stuff, and aren't bottling it up inside thinking he knows what's in your brain.


I tell him.....I can't help myself. Sometimes he chuckles. Sometimes he blushes. Sometimes he flirts. I love it.


----------



## Thewife

I often tell him too....and he gets better and better in being sexy.


----------



## Advocado

He didn't seem to believe me when I told him about his ears!


----------



## southern wife

FalconKing said:


> Southern Wife.
> 
> That made me laugh so hard:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Sweet! :smthumbup:


----------



## southern wife

My hubs is *ALWAYS* home when I get home from work. I never get the house to myself. But yesterday, he worked with a friend of his and he didn't get home until almost 8:00 last night - friend picked him up and dropped him off. But this really gave me time to *miss him being there*. When they drove up, and he was all dirty for working.............WOW!! I walked out and met them and told him that I missed him and glad he was home. That made him feel so special, and that made him sexy in my eyes. I like to make him feel special!  I had dinner all ready and our daughter showered and ready for bed!


----------



## karole

There is something about my husband driving on an open road in his sportscar, shifting the gears -- OMG!!! Makes me crazy and it has led to some fun times while traveling down the road.............It's amazing the things you can do while driving. LOL!


----------



## Santa

I had to stop reading this thread... I have been feeling mighty good about myself and confident. I thought I might read this thread and pick up some good tips for what my lady might think is sexy but reading these just reminded me of how in 5 yrs she never looked at me that way.. 

And its not like plenty of other women dont because they do. Just the one you want to look at you like this, doesnt... Now I depressed..


----------



## Writer

COguy said:


> Wow, I read these responses and am totally jealous of all these lucky husbands.
> 
> I hope you ladies actually TELL your husband this stuff, and aren't bottling it up inside thinking he knows what's in your brain.


My husband knows how I feel. I'm too opinionated and expressive for him not too. It just boasts his self-esteem.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Santa said:


> I had to stop reading this thread... I have been feeling mighty good about myself and confident. I thought I might read this thread and pick up some good tips for what my lady might think is sexy but reading these just reminded me of how in 5 yrs she never looked at me that way..
> 
> And its not like plenty of other women dont because they do. Just the one you want to look at you like this, doesnt... Now I depressed..


----------



## lovingsummer

Coffee Amore said:


>



:iagree: 

Actually my H has told me for years that he doesn't mind if I think he's sexy or not :scratchhead: Maybe ego talking? I have no clue...


----------



## COguy

F


Santa said:


> I had to stop reading this thread... I have been feeling mighty good about myself and confident. I thought I might read this thread and pick up some good tips for what my lady might think is sexy but reading these just reminded me of how in 5 yrs she never looked at me that way..
> 
> And its not like plenty of other women dont because they do. Just the one you want to look at you like this, doesnt... Now I depressed..


I know how you feel bud, just gives me hope that we'll find one of the good ones some day. Can't wait to rock the future Mrs Coguy's socks off.


----------



## Advocado

Maybe some women are just too reserved to let their husbands know how sexy they find them. It's sad if they are - but it happens. 

Don't take it too personally if they are just that type of person.


----------



## La Rose Noire

When he's working on the car. 

When he hasn't shaved in a few days and has a scruffy, rugged look. 

When he's solving a problem and has this intense look of concentration (mmm). 

When he's wearing a white t-shirt and black boxer briefs. I find myself checking him out a lot. 

When he's all dressed up in a suit. I love it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write

FirstYearDown said:


> I am sitting on the loveseat in our apartment. My husband is sanding and staining a piece of furniture for me. He's not wearing a shirt and he is sweating. :yay::yay: Be still, my little heart! My husband looks so sexy and alpha. Too bad I can't jump him right now. I'll just enjoy the view. *sigh*
> 
> I have these kinds of moments at least four times a week, where I look at my husband and I immediately want to take him to bed. Do you often have moments like these? How do you keep the attraction if you've been married for a long time?


When my husband wears this certain pair of jeans and no shirt.....*melt* And he's totally in shape and toned...and he has the most amazing shoulders....*swoon*

He is the single most amazing kisser in the whole damn world. He knows me so well...nothing is sexier than when he is intentionally trying to tease me and he kisses me all over, slowly and gently....Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## southern wife

COguy said:


> F
> 
> I know how you feel bud, just gives me hope that we'll find one of the good ones some day. Can't wait to rock the future Mrs Coguy's socks off.


She's out there! Keep looking!


----------



## Advocado

Created2Write said:


> He is the single most amazing kisser in the whole damn world.


Well I don't mean to sound argumentative but my H is actually the best kisser in the universe! 

It can take me into another world. Can't get enough!


----------



## Matt1720

+1 to the depressed dudes reading this thread and not feeling anything they do can be viewed as inherently sexy


----------



## Created2Write

When my husband plays the piano, I seriously get weak in the knees. He is such a talented musician, and for a man to play the piano...I absolutely love it. 

And when he plays with little kids my heart does all kinds of flips in my chest. 

One day we were at band practice and one of the couples brought their three kids. Their eldest was a girl. She was probably four at this time. She had been playing with her sister, but she stopped, went up to my husband as he was playing the piano, tapped his leg and lifted her arms up to him. He stopped playing, picked her up, put her in his lap and kept playing. My heart leaped across the room and did back flips all over the stage. I looked at the girls mom and she looked at me and just nodded, as if to say, "Uh-huh. He is totally going to be a great dad."

That night I was ready to go home and conceive, but it wasn't gonna happen. Damn birth control.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Santa said:


> I had to stop reading this thread... I have been feeling mighty good about myself and confident. I thought I might read this thread and pick up some good tips for what my lady might think is sexy but reading these just reminded me of how in 5 yrs she never looked at me that way..
> 
> And its not like plenty of other women dont because they do. Just the one you want to look at you like this, doesnt... Now I depressed..


This has been a point of contention with my wife and I. I've recently been reminding her that she really never has complimented me in any way. Words of affirmation? haha, no. Never. But I see all of these friends from highschool going on and on about how great their husbands are on facebook. Here too, but the ones on facebook are women I actually know and they can't stop talking about how great their husband is. I feel like I do A LOT. I'm active, fit, I make a good living. I do a lot of the stuff that's talked about on this thread. I replaced the hubs on her car. I built a run in shelter for the horses and built a hay barn. But in general I just don't think she looks at me like that.

I think maybe she's trying a little. I bought a new pair of jeans over the weekend and she said "I think you should have bought two pair of those". Which was her way of saying she liked the way they looked on me.


----------



## La Rose Noire

WorkingOnMe said:


> This has been a point of contention with my wife and I. I've recently been reminding her that she really never has complimented me in any way. Words of affirmation? haha, no. Never. But I see all of these friends from highschool going on and on about how great their husbands are on facebook. Here too, but the ones on facebook are women I actually know and they can't stop talking about how great their husband is. I feel like I do A LOT. I'm active, fit, I make a good living. I do a lot of the stuff that's talked about on this thread. I replaced the hubs on her car. I built a run in shelter for the horses and built a hay barn. But in general I just don't think she looks at me like that.
> 
> I think maybe she's trying a little. I bought a new pair of jeans over the weekend and she said "I think you should have bought two pair of those". Which was her way of saying she liked the way they looked on me.


In all honesty, I don't tell him I think those things. Mainly because I realize words of affirmation aren't his language. It's something I want to change though, because I wonder if I say those things more if he will ever compliment me too. But I do think them. Maybe your wife does too but is just uncomfortable saying anything?

I too wonder if he ever thinks certain things I do are sexy or not. I have no clue.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I often tell my wife things I think are sexy, but she usually says she doesn't believe me. Oh well. Can't win.


----------



## La Rose Noire

WorkingOnMe said:


> I often tell my wife things I think are sexy, but she usually says she doesn't believe me. Oh well. Can't win.


Ugh I hate that. Way too many women do that. It's far more gracious to reply with a simple "Thank you".


----------



## Coffee Amore

Created2Write said:


> And when he plays with little kids my heart does all kinds of flips in my chest.
> 
> One day we were at band practice and one of the couples brought their three kids. Their eldest was a girl. She was probably four at this time. She had been playing with her sister, but she stopped, went up to my husband as he was playing the piano, tapped his leg and lifted her arms up to him. He stopped playing, picked her up, put her in his lap and kept playing. My heart leaped across the room and did back flips all over the stage. I looked at the girls mom and she looked at me and just nodded, as if to say, "Uh-huh. He is totally going to be a great dad."


I can relate. When my husband plays with little kids (ours or nieces or nephews) I have the same reaction. He's so good with them whether it's rough tumble stuff (what he usually does) or the princessy/tea party stuff my little niece prefers. He's good with our older niece and nephews in college too. Giving them advice they can't get from their parents. It's not deliberately sexy in a cologne ad kind of way, but I dig it.


----------



## heartsbeating

I don't tend to brag on FaceBook or to friends about my husband. They know I think highly of him, as do they, but I wouldn't share with them what I post here. I do tell him though - as that's just my nature. We all have our own ways of expressing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## [email protected]

Nice.... I too have these moments to when he is sleeping or downstairs cooking dinner in his boxers or when I am busy doing something and I look up and discover he had been watching me. I do sometimes wonder if 10 yrs from now that spark will still be there that excitement...


----------



## regretful wife

Saw hubby wrote about me in the men's thread, so I had to return the favor. 

When I come home late from work, and he is playing the piano. Melts my heart to hear him play. And he doesn't play for very many people, so I know when I hear it, I am hearing and seeing a side of him few people know about and even fewer get to see.
When he comes home late at night after working a long night, and is tired, with his tie off center and loose, his sleeves rolled up, and his hair messed up, gets me like nothing else! 
When we went on vacation to the coast a while back, and he takes off his shirt, and all the girls stared at him. Makes me feel special to know I'm the only woman on that beach to have the key to his room. 
When he comes home from the gym, all sweaty, hot, exhausted, and tired, first thing I do is hand him his protein shake. Then I tackle him into the nearest bedroom. 
When we would cook meals together, and he is wearing a tank top and apron while cooking. Just watching him cook in that makes my heart race. True men can cook. 
And I always find it cute when we would go shopping and he takes like 30 minutes in the meat department. Looking over the chicken, the beef, the fish, examining it, making sure it meets his rigorous standards or whatever he is checking for. Always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## regretful wife

Oh, I forgot one!

One time we had some charity ball thing to go to. So hubby needed a tux. 

The guy at Men's Warehouse kept trying to rent a shirt that was no-where near big enough for my hubby. But hubby manages to squeeze himself into one that is probably two sizes too small. 
He comes out of the changing room, walking like a robot, and the clerk said he looked great. Asked him to raise his arms to make sure it fit. 
The shirt rips up and down the back near the shoulder blades. I bursted out laughing. :lol:

I know hubby was mad because he had to pay $80 to replace the shirt (stupid clerk) but brought a big smile to my face. Knowing he was big and strong enough to do that without flexing. Not a lot of guys can do that by just lifting their arms.


----------



## Untouchable

My husband is so sexy when...
-He comes home from working out and is all sweaty (some people think its gross, but not me!)
-When he actually gets dressed up for no reason
-When he comes home from catfishing and is covered in mud.
-When he wakes me up by giving me little kisses.
-When he walks around in a t-shirt and boxers
-When he tries to "sing"
-When he tries to cook and burns it and then acts like nothing ever happened. 
-When he gets mad at me for silly things and just looks angry
-When he protects me/stands up for me
-When he gets out of the shower and walks past me in a towel and he smells like his oh so yummy body wash (hah)
-When he stretches. 

There are plenty more but these are the ones I thought of right away.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Love the way this thread grew. :smthumbup:

My husband is sexy when he still kisses me after I have been very mean to him. I am weeping because I feel guilty. My husband cuddled me and said "It's okay babe. I think you need to start eating normally again though...hunger will make you cranky."


----------



## anotherguy

Untouchable said:


> My husband is so sexy when...
> -He comes home from working out and is all sweaty (some people think its gross, but not me!)
> -When he actually gets dressed up for no reason
> -When he comes home from catfishing and is covered in mud.
> -When he wakes me up by giving me little kisses.
> -When he walks around in a t-shirt and boxers
> -When he tries to "sing"
> -When he tries to cook and burns it and then acts like nothing ever happened.
> -When he gets mad at me for silly things and just looks angry
> -When he protects me/stands up for me
> -When he gets out of the shower and walks past me in a towel and he smells like his oh so yummy body wash (hah)
> -When he stretches.
> 
> There are plenty more but these are the ones I thought of right away.


yeah.. my wife gets all google eyed when I come in from working in the yard... doing something 'manly' I guess with a chainsaw or digging rocks out of the garden or something. All sweaty and gamey. Im like, really?

I love your list by the way. :smthumbup: You are smitten, and it shows. Groovy. I almost snorted water out my nose when I read 'sing' in quotes. Too funny.


----------



## Mia Mama

My husband just winks and grins at me and I become a creature in the mist.


----------



## memyselfandi

This is my second marriage and my first husband NEVER turned me on like my new hubby does. Maybe it's the great sex that makes every move he makes sexy as all hell and I wanna jump his bones whether he comes fresh out of the shower, etc. but I think that every single woman loves a man that either smells good..smells like a hard days work...or makes us love them soo much that just watching them play with the kids like good fathers do makes us horny as all hell.

Not to mention that Diet Coke break where they're out in the yard either working on the car..chopping wood..cuting the grass (my fave!!), coming out of the woods after hunting in their hunting gear (RAARRRR!!) or doing whatever men do..but that brings out the "hornies" in all of us women!!

My hubby can come into the house all stinky..be up in the bedroom changing into something cleaner..and I'll be all over him.."Oh honey..I really stink...let me shower first.." 

ARE YOU KIDDING ME LADIES?? Bring that testerone stink ON..while we jump their bones...it's damned sexy!!

While on the other hand..the turnoffs are when they're sitting there with the remote control in their hand flipping channels over and over (grrr!!)..going grocery shopping with us and wanting everything on the planet including cheeseballs and pizzas and potatoe chips...something to watch the game and munch on...snoring....forgetting to throw their underwear in the laundry..putting their dirty dishes in the sink without rinsing them first...AAAGH!!!

And then once we hit the bedroom..."Honey..wanna get busy??"

I already have a headache..but then again I think about him changing the tire on the car..coming home from hunting in his hunting clothes...getting out of the shower all nekked smelling like a man....

"Commere honey.." and he makes all the stupid stuff all soo freaking sexy!!

Gawd I love my sexy man!!


----------



## RayRay88

Freshly showered with hair spiked... and I get a whiff of his sexy cologne woah baby!


----------



## Lily85

Moments:

He's an engineer, so when he's deep in thought working on a formula- oh so hot.

Honestly, when he's cleaning the kitchen and washing the dishes- yum!

Sometimes early in the morning after he's showered (he's up super early, so I'm still sleeping), he'll come into the bedroom with his towel on, rip back the covers, crawl on top of me- you get the picture. The look in his eyes at that moment is definitely something sexy to wake up to.

Definitely when he's working out or working on a home project- um, yes please. He has the hottest body. So strong.

When other women flirt with him- seriously, this is hot. It reminds me he's all mine.

The "I want you" look he gives me from across the room, especially in a crowd.

Seriously, I could keep going. But I'm done.


----------



## SoStrong

I have to say when my husband has his paramedic uniform on or his Volunteer Fire gear on. wowzer!


----------



## Holland

When he is cooking, he makes so much mess but he is so enthusiastic and has fun, dances around while cooking.

The way he holds my face when he kisses me, OMG it sends shivers down my spine.

On Monday mornings, after wearing casual clothes all weekend then he puts his suit on for work, wow wow wow soooooo sexy. I have to actually sit on my hands or hold them behind my back so I don't start undressing him.

When he smiles and those dimples come out.

Of course when he gets out of the shower, also when I am in the shower with him and he is shaving, I love to watch him shave.

When he brushes his teeth, yes I know it sounds odd but this guy has a way of walking around the house looking at things and smiling at me while brushing his teeth, makes me want to jump him.

So, so damn sexy.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Hmmm... let's see...

When he's just fixed something broken around the house - oh yes!

When I see him cuddling our son and talking to him about things they'll do when he gets bigger - very hot!

When he comes in from his workshop and had a good day building/making something - love it!

Fresh from the gym - uh huh.


----------



## anony2

"My husband is so SEXY" Moments?"

Now.

And it is always NOW...


----------



## janesmith

my husband has this nerd/jock thing going on. When he starts talking history or politics. He knows the most random facts and he seems to know all the answer when our girls ask him questions. They usually respond with "how DOES he KNOW that" lol Its so sexy.

When he takes both his hands and rubs them from my shoulders past my butt before he get out of bed in the morning.

when he comes home from the gym and i know he did something physical and he is all sweaty and yummy smelling

seeing him in his dress pant and dress shirt when he leaves for work, he bends down and gives me three kisses (everyday he does this) and i get to a nice whiff of his colonge before i snuggle down for 10 more mintues

when he is silly and dances for me. When he sings all the girl favorite songs and knows all the words. their friends think he is so cool for that. that is sexy

when he shows he trust me with his feelings, thought, body lol


----------



## TCSRedhead

Seeing him all cuddled with our 8 month old son this morning as I left for work...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife

My mom recently bought a new used car. He detailed it top to bottom and inside and out for her until it sparkles (she is widowed).

He genuinely loves her, too. That's huge in itself.


----------



## soccermom2three

Last night I overheard my husband giving my 17 year old daughter really good advice about boys and dating. They had a nice back and forth conversation. He has always been able to communicate with her in ways that I never have.


----------



## silentghost

Oooohhhh....what a lovely thread.

In spite of my h lack of compliments....he can be one sexy looking dude.
I love it when we go camping and he's walking around with a powersaw to get firedwood or just plainly chopping firewood. I could sit on a log all day and watch him. Or....when he's decked out in his hunting gear....and packing a rifle to knock down some moose....oooohhhh....my heart does cheetah leaps. My husband is one tasty eye candy out in the bush. He gets that rugged look that knocks my socks off.
Yeah....he also looks good when he does yearly maintenance on my car. Yep...he walks in the house with his hands all greasy and theirs grease streaks across his face. I always tell him " Honey...you look better than every."
Yes...he loves to play rough and tumble with our 10 yr old triplet daughters. There is something about a rugged man that has compassion enough to play with his kids.
I know my husband has faults that makes me want to strangle him...but overall...he's got alot more good qualities in him than bad ones.


----------



## diwali123

He was splitting wood and I had never seen him do that before. If the kids weren't there and waiting for a camp fire I would have dragged him in the bedroom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland

On the weekend he wrote me the most beautiful, perfect letter. It was written to help me with a particular issue I am dealing with. He just knows what to do, what to say and how to support me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Not so much a Sexy moment, but "Mushy" moment (a couple months back)...... We were out somewhere where I have a small Job, he came with me, we were alone, had the radio playing...a song came on ...I grabbed him & we danced







.....it was ...Even Though We Ain't Got Money, I'm so in love with you Honey ....the words always captured "*US*" - how we felt, especially our early yrs -having our 1st son....

A few minutes earlier I was talking about how so many on TAM seem to get off on brow beating Nice Guys....saying they are all clingy, weak, and women loose attraction to them... my Husband listens and says back....."what's wrong with clingy?"...

So moments later when we danced, arms around me, holding me close.... he looks down into my eyes & says ...."If you wasn't clingy, you wouldn't be mushy"... how True it is! so I'm clingy then... and you know what... He loves it ... and I love it ....

I buried my face in his chest and teared up, so thankful we have each other & feel this this way about each other.... just a very special dance in time.


----------

